# What supplements do you take and why?



## pritcharddesign (Jul 27, 2016)

I have read about so many different supplements to take with Hashimoto's: selenium, iodine, vitamin D, vitamin K, magnesium, potassium, vitamin B, vitamin E...

What do you take and what is it helping? Is your doctor behind you?

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I only take Vit D and a multi vitamin.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I take zero.

I did at first but found that the only thing they did was make me waste my money.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Magnesium, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, iron, DIM, calcium d-glucarate, digestive enzymes, B stress complex.

Yes, it has helped me. My labs have improved and I do feel better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Magnesium, Vitamin C, Vitamin D, B-Complex, Fish Oil, probiotics and biotin (for hair). However, you want to be careful before starting supplements--it's good to have your levels tested so you know if you need them or not.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> July 2016 (still on 75mcg Levothyroxine):
> 
> *T4, FREE 1.0* (0.8-1.8 ng/dL)
> 
> *TSH 2.13 * (0.4-4.5 mIU/L)


Technically - you are still hypo - does your doctor agree? What thyroid hormone replacement are you taking and do they ever test FT-3?

Supplements I currently take: Alive Multi - 1 / 2x a day - its a water soluble multi, Vitamins D, 5K IU daily because I need it to stay in 3/4 or higher range. Calcium 1650mg over 3 doses with meals daily - I have osteopenia and family history of Osteoperosis. DHEA 15mg everyother day as a integrative tested me as deficient. I passed on the progesterone and estrogen due to cost and feeling God designed me to be without hormones so I take an OTC first line hormone. A round of antibiotics did a number on my digestive track so I take pro biotics at Breakfast and prior to dinner, also Caprilic acid 2 x a day. Took years, but the candida is finally under control or possibly gone. I believe the probiotics have helped level out my thyroid levels due to the fact the liver processes all medications. Also has helped with weight control. B-12 because I test low, 2K daily. 50 B Complex 1 x daily. I believe the cost is $100 per month to me and I have tried cutting back but I do notice a difference cutting anything out.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

I take calcium 3000mg- post operative hypo parathyroidism
Vit D 3K IU, I was diagnosed with low vit D but a lot of us brits are deficient(not enough sun), plus it goes hand in hand with the calcium I take.
Magnesium, I started taking this when I broke my ankle nearly 2 years ago, a lot of nerve damage,
Zinc good for autoimmune system.


----------

